
IPv6 Test - franze
http://ipv6test.google.com/
======
justincormack
<http://test-ipv6.com/> is much more detailed about how you might fail/be
failing.

My iphone gets 10/10, 9/10 (I haven't fixed the DNS server to have IPv6 access
yet).

The Google page fails to detect that I do in fact have IPv6 randomly some of
the time...

------
geluso
Looks like I won't run into any problems. Has anyone failed the test yet?

~~~
technomancy
I've tried it from three locations today (home on Clear wimax ISP, T-Mobile
3G, and a coffee shop) and haven't seen any ipv6 connectivity yet.

------
ck2
I've been reading about IPv6 over IPv4 tunnel brokers and I have a question.

Aren't they basically carrying all the data requested back back forth like an
ISP over an (ipv4) ISP? So you are basically doubling the traffic needed? If
so, how are there free tunnels, how do they make money? How is it even
practical?

~~~
zaphoyd
The two big tunnel brokers are primarily run by network transit companies for
whom bandwidth is less an issue and who benefit from more IPv6 traffic and the
experience that managing and debugging it provides.

I suspect that tunneled traffic volumes will always be low enough not to
significantly affect the bottom line, as anyone willing to maintain a manually
configured tunnel will move to native IPv6 transit as soon as possible and
higher volume production business needs will use native/load balancers/proxy
servers instead of tunnels.

------
reidrac
To start with, there's no IPv6 for <http://ipv6test.google.com/>

Check this: <http://paste.userlinux.net/62/>

Edit: previous link shows that I have IPv6 connectivity and Google test page
is wrong.

~~~
mauriciob
What Google seems to be testing is whether you will be able to connect to a
site that is served by both IPv4 and IPv6 (i.e. A and AAAA DNS records).

I believe their message is incorrect. It should be "Your system is not using
IPv6 connection by default OR you don't have it."

Also, the IPv6 is available on <random>.ds.ipv6test.google.com, which is what
they use to check your conectivity.

~~~
reidrac
The say "You don’t have IPv6, but you shouldn’t have problems on websites that
add IPv6 support", and that's incorrect. I have an IPv6 address, I have full
IPv6 connectivity and actually I have IPv6 prioritized over IPv4.

Honestly, I don't see how are they testing if I have an IPv6 address when
their web it's not accessible using IPv6. I can be wrong, though :)

Edit: OK, point for you. Although the system tries IPv6 first, may be Firefox
is using IPv4 for that page because there's no IPv6 on ipv6test.google.com.

But I still think it's wrong because they're doing false negatives.

~~~
justincormack
I get "Yes, looks like you’re using IPv6 already. Welcome to the future of the
Internet!"

I think they are detecting via Ajax to an ipv6 only domain so the test page
does not need ipv6.

So it must be misdetecting you. It was being intermittent for me earlier...

------
andrewcooke
ok, so this is a dumb question, but if i see:

    
    
      # ping6 ::1 
      PING ::1(::1) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from ::1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.054 ms
      ...
      # ping6 2a00:1450:8002::6a
      connect: Network is unreachable
    

does that mean that my isp isn't supporting ipv6? as far as i can tell, my
system is configured to do so (i am worried about the "pure ipv6" part, not
ipv4+6, which is fine).

[edit: updated with an ipv6 address from [http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-
test-ipv6-network-with-pi...](http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-test-
ipv6-network-with-ping6-command/)] [edit2: updated again with google address
from below]

~~~
zaphoyd
assuming by ping6 2001:0db8:200:f101::1 you mean ping6 to a real IPv6 address
rather than the 2001:db8::/32 demonstration address, then yes, you probably
have a link local IPv6 address only. You can also check by running ifconfig
(or the similar utility for your OS) and looking for a globally routable IPv6
addresses on your network interface. If you only have addresses starting with
fe80 then you are likely link local only and not getting anything globally
routable from your ISP.

~~~
andrewcooke
thanks. i fixed the address (i hope). and i do have an "fe80" address.

------
jws
My iPhone at home half fails. It tells me I don't have IPv6, but I think I do.
I can access ipv6.google.com without problem.

~~~
ComputerGuru
ipv6.google.com is not an IPv6-only site. It simply has IPv6 support.

~~~
zaphoyd
ipv6.google.com is in fact an IPv6 only site that is not accessible at all
over IPv4.

~~~
BoppreH
This seems true. I don't have IPv6 and the page failed to load for me.

------
zaphoyd
weird.. test-ipv6.com gives me 10/10 for full dual stack compatibility and
ipv6test.google.com says I don't have IPv6 at all. Anyone else getting this?

edit: it looks like Safari must run dns requests both as IPv4 and IPv6 and
uses whichever returns first. Refreshing a few times found the IPv6 is ready
message on ipv6.google

~~~
justincormack
Intermittently, yes. Some of the time it detects IPv6 correctly...

Is that 10/10 on both lines? The first 10/10 just means you have working IPv4,
and you don't have a broken IPv6 that will cause problems. So you get 10/10,
0/10 if you just have working ipv4 and no ipv6...

------
nodata
What are the workarounds they talk about?

~~~
justincormack
Here is a useful guide to the kinds of issues and fixes you might get
[http://www.getipv6.info/index.php/Customer_problems_that_cou...](http://www.getipv6.info/index.php/Customer_problems_that_could_occur)

------
maverhick
10/10 for your IPv4 stability and readiness, when publishers offer both IPv4
and IPv6 0/10 for your IPv6 stability and readiness, when publishers are
forced to go IPv6 only

